
Ask HN: What is [dead]? - moon_of_moon
why not add this to the FAQ?
======
anigbrowl
Some members have the abilkity to flag posts and after a certain number of
flags they disappear. Otherwise there would be a lot more spam. Occasionally
people do the same thing to a comment or story they find objectionable for
some reason.

~~~
greenyoda
More precisely:

Articles killed by user flags will have either "[flagged][dead]" or
"[dupe][dead]". Comments killed by user flags will also have the "[flagged]"
designation.

Articles that have only "[dead]" were killed either by a moderator, or by the
site's software (e.g., due to the user or the domain being banned).

An article can be marked as "[flagged]" but not "[dead]" if it was killed by
user flags and later revived by users (using the "vouch" function).

Dead articles won't be displayed unless you're a logged-in user who has
"showdead" enabled in your profile.

